
Leaving our phone in view changes what we talk about and the connection we feel - dhandel
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/27/opinion/sunday/stop-googling-lets-talk.html
======
delish
It's implied in these types of articles that empathy has been permanently
affected by technology. I believe cell phones are an invention with a time-
limit.

Computers have been getting smaller not since you started using them, which
for nontechnical folk might be the late 90s, but since the 50s. Each time they
got smaller, they enabled different kinds of interaction.

I don't think we'll be using cell phones in 20 years. We've had computers,
minicomputers, workstations, microcomputers, and we don't have a semantic
niche for the cell phone, but I'd call it a nanocomputer. There will be
femtocomputers.

